# Bonita?



## awesley (Jul 12, 2004)

Came down to Ft. Lauderdale to do some fishing. Went out on a charter and caught some monster Bonitas! What a fight. Does anyone know if these are ok to eat?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

False albecore or bonito?
False albecore are only good for bait! true bonito are edible.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Cooking Bonita*

oh yea ... Bonita is definitely a good eating fish !!
Just go to YouTube and search up Cooking Bonita and you will
find so many ways to cook it..... also any other fish you might land.
YouTube has become one of my best info sources of different cooking ideas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQa4Eatpj9g

Johnny


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bonita=good eatin


----------



## Bluecat97 (May 4, 2010)

*Noooo*

The "bonito" in South FL are NOT the same as Bonito in So Cal! There are occasionally true bonito there, but most often it's false albies. Stripes on the belly = great to eat, squiggles on the back behind the dorsal = not so good. 

Only fit for bait, great for sharks n' tarpon on the bottom, or cut as belly strips for offshore trolling.

Far too bloody and strong tasting for most human consumption. That said, they are a blast to catch on light tackle. Took me 15-20 min to get one in on 8 lb spinning tackle a few years ago, took a bait meant for yellow tails.


S.


----------

